# Showing while fat



## secuono (Jul 6, 2011)

Probably all of that and more. People can be crazy cruel in the most unexpected places...


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Mmmm

Being poorly turned out, poorly prepared, might bring bad marks and derision, and rightly so. If you are underhorsed it might rightly lead to some remarks.

BUT

If you and your horse are a good match, if you are well turned out and competent, then who cares what others say. I wish I could promise that you wont lose marks, but in the wonderful world of showing who knows, judges mark up and down on the strangest of things.


----------



## KissTheRing (Aug 2, 2011)

Who has time to look at the rider? There are way too many horses out there for that!

Dont do classes that judge against rider- Horsemanship or showmanship (I always get them confused) It judges rider and handler not so much the horse---

My experience on being a seasoned local pro- If you and your horse are flawless- size never matters. I know of a large lady who rides with such grace! It's just STUNNING to watch! A good judge will know how to read a good rider through other signs. Like if they're relaxed, soft hands, mindful seat ect. 

But sadly there are superficial freaks who will look at the rider before horse, no matter the class. 

Honestly I haven't come a crossed any...yet


----------



## TheLauren (Aug 26, 2012)

I do plan on flawless turn out. My barn stresses that, even in lessons.

I think I would be less worried if I was a good rider, but alas, I'm not. I have a light seat, and soft hands, but I definitely have a lot to work on. I think showing would be a great experience anyway. I have wanted to show since I was a young girl, and I really don't want to let my age (29), or my weight stop me from it.


----------



## ziptothestar (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm 28, quite overweight and just got back into showing after a 5 year hiatus. Was I the heaviest rider in my division? Yes. Did I like that fact? No.

However, no one was rude or stared. I just focused on my horse and did my job in the ring. We didn't get any ribbons, but I'm pretty sure that was due to my bad spots or missed lead changes  

No matter what your size,you need to show for the enjoyment of it above all else. There will always be someone thinner, or with a nicer horse or more money etc. just do your best and get great pictures!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

TheLauren said:


> Should I expect rude remarks, bad scores, looks of derision?


_*Never ever*_ have seen it happening (and there is a number of plus riders showing dressage around here).


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

I can't say weight doesn't play a part in judges placings. Many years ago, I was showing in hand with a model mare I had. She won week after week. A gal I know at the barn who wasn't the nicest of people bought a different horse to beat me. It was a nice horse (stud colt) well bred and well turned out. My mare beat that horse as well which made that gal crazy mad and she stormed off. After the show I was at the food court and the judge happened to be there. I flat out asked him why he didn't put the stud up higher in the placings. He said "I shouldn't say it but... that horse will never be big enough for that owner to ride." I was sort of mad because whether or not the rider/handler was heavy, the horse was nice. Not saying he should have beat my mare but, I wouldn't have cried had he beat her once and awhile as he was nice enough. He never did. I don't know if that girl was always seen as too heavy or what but, that comment shocked me. 

Now fast forward many years, I am heavier and I think often of that comment from that judge. He probably thought he was safe to say it to me as I was a twig at that point but it stuck with me. Weight matters. It shouldn't matter in the least as long as you fit your horse and do a good job but you WILL run into people who let their personal prejudices affect their placements. If it isn't weight it might be hair color, height, what you are wearing etc... There will always be some personal preference. All we can do, is to the best we can. 

The ribbon means nothing, what means something is how much effort you put into it. If you go to the show, well turned out and riding the best ride you can then be happy with the end result. If the judge is decent they will see the performance and judge it for what it is. If it isn't, then their opinion really doesn't matter, does it? Good luck to you.

There are many people on here with questions about weight. As a person who is now heavier then I wish to be, I am always working on it, not just accepting it. If you are working on it, then you know that too and that can be part of your peace of mind as well.

Can I ask, what type of riding do you do and what level are you showing?


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I weigh 220lbs and ride a 15.2h mare. I dont think it matters so much is my western gaming because while I will admit Im one of the heaviest at most shows I go to, Im proportionate to my own body and my horse. There's one girl that absolutely hates me for no good reason (I think she knows Im better than she is and she puts me in situations where she knows the green/problem horses I ride and show will do something naughty. She looks bigger than me, but I'll bet she weighs less, but she'll put herself on anything and band-aid the problems..so she's the big teen trainer around here. I take longer to get my horses is show condition and ready to place, but I dont band-aid like she does..and I think that's the only reason she makes remarks about my weight/size/horses.

When I go to a show, I have no problem going into halter/showmanship because my skills show more than my weight to most judges. While I placed dead last the past year with ST in showmanship, I can confidently say it wasnt my weight, but the fact that she didnt want to stand nicely lined up and it was my first time..and I was forced to go in a pink nylon halter because we forgot the other leather halter, lol.

So..depending on how your community is in general, I wouldn't be worried about your weight unless you're trying to ride a tiny pony, haha. No one says anything to me about my weight, and no one says anything to a friend about the fact that height-wise he needs about 2 hands added to his pony's height, lol. His pony will clean up the gaming classes with him, but wont even place with a lighter/shorter rider. It all has to do with how you ride, not height or weight in our gaming shows..

A lot of reiners are "too tall" for the ponies and small horses that they show, but by how they ride, they can get away without it even being noticed. I dont think it'd be too different if you ride well and have a nice turnout with a decent horse being a heavier rider.

As long as you dont talk about other people, people are less likely to not even pay any attention to what you're doing, Ive noticed. The people I do talk about, I talk about because they've said such about me. My horse is crazy because she wont trot a straight line after standing with her buddies (awhile ago)? That's cool..because at least she isnt throwing a bucking fit my whole barrel pattern like your "sane horse". Well..at least that comment wasnt about my weight, eh? Haha.

Anywho though, good luck showing! I think it's a blast (even a never-ending money pit for me at the moment lol), and Im sure you will too. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheLauren (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies. I know some people will judge. That is unavoidable in every aspect of life. I just wanted to make sure there wouldn't be blatant rude remarks. I should have a thicker skin by now, but I don't.

*Inga*, I ride English. I'll be doing a beginner adult class W/T. I have re-hauled the way I eat and exercise and have recently lost 20lbs and counting. Horses and riding have been a huge motivator in this endeavor.

I ride at a really great barn and everyone there is so personable and friendly. It's predominantly a showing barn, Jim Rice Farms. Jim Rice runs over 20 USEF licensed shows on LI. Long Island has a lot of competitive and amazing riders (I love seeing the Hampton Classic) and I think as long as I stay in classes that I am suited for I'll be ok.


----------



## afatgirlafathorse (Feb 21, 2012)

I think it depends on your geographical location, too, depends on the flavour of riders in your area, what is seen as more "acceptable". There is always someone out there who will ignore the obvious skill or talent of a pair because of rider size, even if they are well horsed, but I have found it to be more the exception than the rule. 

You'll never know until you try and if you go out there knowing you have done the best that you can and have not sold yourself short by going unprepared, etc - that means more than that particular judge's opinion on that particular day. Good luck!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

In the horse world being overweight and accepted can be a challenge. At one show there was one overweight rider in an english class in amongst slim riders. She could barely button her jacket which didn't present a nice picture. Anyway a young lad, hollered out, "Hey Mom, how come a pregnant lady is riding a horse" No ill intent on his part, it was a legit question. She wasn't pregnant.


----------



## 66Domino (Jan 2, 2013)

TheLauren said:


> It was so exciting for my instructor to mention that I should show this coming spring season. It then occurred to me that being fat in a world of notoriously thin people could be difficult.
> 
> How much will being fat affect my experience? Should I expect rude remarks, bad scores, looks of derision?
> 
> ...


Lauren, pretty is as pretty does. Take your riding clothes to a tailor or even some dry cleaners will do this. Have your riding clothes professionally fitted to your body. This will allow the coat to break properly along the saddle, not gap in front and give you a smooth look. There are tricks to keeping your shirt tucked and you can google these. If your discipline permits, monogram your collar or the cuff of your shirt. Make sure your hair is pulled back and tidy. Only earrings should be small pearls or gold balls. When it comes to boots, I take them to a cobbler. For a few dollars they can make even old boots shine like glass.

As for horse and tack - begin early. Deep clean your tack and polish all medal on a regular basis. Keep a favorite saddle pad strictly for shows so it's bright.

It is my belief a horse should always look as though they are going to a show; socks clean, face and legs clipped and a healthy shine to the coat. No cheating! A beautiful coat comes from hard, regular grooming.

Never let your weight affect your love of the sport. Everyone has their day in the sun and this is yours! Ride like the winner you are. 

(Advice provided by an old horseshow mom)

Oh, and don't forget to take safety pins for your number, an extra set of gloves, reins, stirrup leathers, a stain stick and lint brush. See if you can recruit someone to stand ringside to give your boots and horse's bit a final wipe. Now go shine!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 66Domino (Jan 2, 2013)

ziptothestar said:


> I'm 28, quite overweight and just got back into showing after a 5 year hiatus. Was I the heaviest rider in my division? Yes. Did I like that fact? No.
> 
> However, no one was rude or stared. I just focused on my horse and did my job in the ring. We didn't get any ribbons, but I'm pretty sure that was due to my bad spots or missed lead changes
> 
> No matter what your size,you need to show for the enjoyment of it above all else. There will always be someone thinner, or with a nicer horse or more money etc. just do your best and get great pictures!


Great advice!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 66Domino (Jan 2, 2013)

66Domino said:


> Great advice!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh, and if the judge is a male, give a cheeky wink. If a woman, a big, warm smile. I know it sounds silly but it relaxes you and the judge. I will never forget when my daughter, 7 years old, winked at a judge as she started down center line. He grinned so big. It was a hoot!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chubbypony (Dec 18, 2012)

I dont think your weight matters in the show ring if your ridding correctly with correct tack, horse, ect. Ive been to a plenty of shows where heavier riders rode just as well as skinny ones. Ive never heard any rude comments but one truthfully about any riders balance and grace. If your a good rider skinny or chubby your going to blow their socks off. 
I know its hard some times im more on the chubby side and I want to show our pony so I have been trying to loose weight which will be healthy for the both of us. 
I hope you have fun and even if you hear anything don't let it get to you, its your time to shine.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I will say that a thinner longer legged person definitely puts on a pretty picture with ease. Heavier folks and even shorter legged folks tend to look a little less "regal" yet, if you are riding well and doing your job, the weight SHOULD not be a factor.

I know there is a girl that shows AQHA that is really heavy yet wins most of her equitation classes. In fact she placed at congress which is pretty impressive so to say that heavy riders are judged unfairly is not really a true statement/

The important thing is you and your horse are well turned out and do you best.

Good luck!


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

if you want some inspiration, Becky Holder is a big name eventer, she used to be very overweight and still competed at the highest levels. she now has lost a ton of weight and she did it for her horses !


----------



## afatgirlafathorse (Feb 21, 2012)

Saddlebag said:


> In the horse world being overweight and accepted can be a challenge. At one show there was one overweight rider in an english class in amongst slim riders. She could barely button her jacket which didn't present a nice picture. Anyway a young lad, hollered out, "Hey Mom, how come a pregnant lady is riding a horse" No ill intent on his part, it was a legit question. She wasn't pregnant.


My mother self-made herself into a seamstress for this very reason. There used to be a time that as a woman of size, you could only pick two of three - affordable, flattering/in style/aesthetically pleasing, in my size. She started making show clothes and has sized up many traditional patterns for plus sized riders.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Oh, and I highly recommend buying showshirts like these




















Smart enough to be formal, and looks great with a jacket buttoned over, but no danger of popping a button, great for less formal attire as well


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

You should just go for it and have fun - aim at doing the very best you can and be proud of yourself
I dont know why people feel the need to be spiteful but they often do, judges are way less likely to judge by the size of the rider these days - I once had a sort of opposite when I was marked down by a judge for being a 5ft 4, 112 lb rider on a 17.2 middleweight hunter - she said the horse went perfectly but I was too small for him and yet the class was supposed to be about the horse not the rider. Things have changed a lot thank goodness


----------



## laurapratt01 (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm 5'5" and 150 lbs and although I wouldn't be considered fat by most I still felt extremely self conscious at Jumper shows. I showed a 16 hh Thoroughbred gelding that wasn't too small for me but that I felt made me look chunkier because he was so fine boned. So many of the riders are 115 lbs, thin and elegant looking. It became difficult for me to enjoy showing in that discipline. Although no one said anything to me I know I didn't fit in... 

I stopped competing for 8 years and just recently started at it again...this time with a stocky QH and sorting cattle  I love it. I feel no judgement and I feel comfortable in my skin and on my horse for once. I know it's not the same everywhere but I in the area I live in now the "showing" world, whether Western Pleasure or Hunter Jumper, there is so much attention to appearance that it's hard to feel comfortable with yourself if you don't fit the image. I'm truly enjoying competitions where your skill and your horses training/skills are the only things that matter and people respect you for that no matter what you look like.

That being said, I love to see the heavier riders racking up the ribbons because you know that it's because they are tremendous riders! My advice to you is to work your butt off and go out there and kick some!


----------



## TheLauren (Aug 26, 2012)

Everyone, you are all great. Thank you for the honest, the experiences, and the advice.

I'm looking forward to my first show. I'll even take photos!


----------

